# Fail Singer



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 23, 2010)

I know probably everyone has seen it now but for the people who haven't.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDIya01hrZ8

If you don't notice she is holding her mic backwards..... (and lip syncing)


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Mar 29, 2010)

That's just... Wow, who could possibly be that much of an idiot?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 29, 2010)

huh? whats your problem, she has a great voi... OH! oh ok >.>
yeah i agree, how can someone be that stupid?


----------

